# Low cost motors for 1/32??



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone know of a source for low cost motors? I lucked out and got a big box of 1/32 car models I'd like to convert to slot cars.. $15 to $20 a motor is just too steep. I've been watching for lots on the bay, but would really rather have new as opposed to who knows if it'll work.. I have 6 good working Strombecker chassis to start with, but would like some other options besides inline.. I don't want to stock up on anything else until I find the motors..


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i used to buy radio shack motors for 1/24 and 1/32 scale.

drop down to the local store and look in the components bins. they are hobby motors or super hobby motors

http://www.radioshack.com/search/in...per hobby motor&origkw=super+hobby+motor&sr=1

ignore the voltage rating i ran them to 28 volts no problem.

look in the comments for the products you will see others do the same.
-----------------
Comments about RadioShack 9VDC Micro Super High Speed Motor:

These little motors are the bomb for hopping up 1/43 slot cars. A direct drop-in replacement for SCX Compact cars. Have no complaints so far, these are nice little motors!
------------


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

take apart a Colgate motorized tooth brush and that will about drop right into most chassis and get you going quick. how much do these cost?


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

*What about digital?*

I noticed while reading the description for Scalextric Pro car kits that the motors in the kits aren't digital compatible.. I also noticed that they don't have that tan tab attached either. I think it's a resistor, but my electric terminology and experience is limited. Now, if Scalextric Digital is putting out a different voltage than analog, and it's 6 volt motors that Scalextric is using, then it makes sense to me that I do the same. In that case, going with motors that put out phenominal performance at 20 volts won't do squat for me at 6 volts.. Does anyone know what the track output is for Scalextric Digital? Everyone knows performance goes up with the digital chips out, but what about with that resistor off?? That's what I really need to know. If somebody out there can test that on a motor, or test the output with the trigger pulled on Scalextric digital, it'd make my day...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*most times*

Most times the little round resistor is just a noise suppressor for radio or TV interference...

In most cases, don't need it... All the electronics for the digital is handled by it's circuit board... 

I don't mean to send people elsewhere... But there is good info here:

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=35

Scott


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

There is a club in Ocala, Fl. that has a class that run toothbrush motors exclusively. They say they cost less than $5.


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

how fast do you want to go????? you can get surplus electric motors from electronic parts houses mail order for a buck a piece. or less sometimes.


----------



## hot rod huey (Mar 13, 2014)

H&R makes a 18,000 rpm & 14,000 rpm motor for under $10, the 18,000 is called BlueHawk and the 14,000 is called Jackrabbit, they fit just about any 1/32 scale sidewinder chassis


----------



## hot rod huey (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmmmm


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*Low cost motors*

In my monster trucks I have been buying and using these £4.99 motors.

Technical data
Nominal voltage 14.8 V
Idle speed 26,550 rpm
Idle current 0.17 A
Shaft length 7.7 mm
Weight 18 g
Shaft Ø 2 mm
Voltage range 4 à 14,8 Vdc
Load speed 13275 rpm
Max. torque 0.55 Ncm
Current (peak performance) 1.9 A
Output power 7.4 W
Efficiency 45 %
Width 20 mm
Length 29 mm
Height 15 mm 

http://www.conrad-electronic.co.uk/ce/en/product/228959/Motraxx-Tuning-Motor-X-Slot-10S-RACE-132-Idle-speed-228959?ref=searchDetail


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

motorized toothbrushes have motors that rev very high and are compatible with most brands of 1/32 mounting systems and gears.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*woot!*

Ok, what is the model of the motorized toothbrushes from Colgate...?

Scott


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The tan or orange thing on a Scalexrtric motor is a capacitor, a resistor across the motor would cause a short. There is also a ferrite element and that along with the capacitor are there to reduce RFI. Many people remove both things, but the car will run just as well if you leave them in place. If you have digital cars the RFI filters are needed because RFI from the car's motor can interfere with the digital chip. Digital cars also have a second set of filters between the guide flag and the chip.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

spin brush

I also pulled a motor out of a kids battery operated bubble gun. runs about 20,000rpm's.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*bubble gun?*



sethndaddy said:


> spin brush
> 
> I also pulled a motor out of a kids battery operated bubble gun. runs about 20,000rpm's.


I hear about those at the flea market all the time...

Bubble gun.. $5...

Scott


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> spin brush
> 
> I also pulled a motor out of a kids battery operated bubble gun. runs about 20,000rpm's.


U mean 'Ol Man!!! 
swipe'n a kid's bubble gun 4 yer slot car parts!!!!
4 Shame Doc,...4 SHAME!!!* Bugs Bunny :drunk:

Pete :wave:


----------



## nutsandbolts (Aug 28, 2008)

*low cost 1/32 motor*

fyi, i used on my 1/32 cars, the parma international 1/32 and the jk 1/32 with the jk hawk7 motors, these are cheap motors, they are not rebuild-able, the gear setups i use pinion 10,12, or 13 64 pitch, spur gear 35,36,37 64 pitch 1/32 axle. 
No matter what motor, do a break in about approx 3-5 volts for about 10 to 15 minutes to seat the comm brushes.
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Pirhana motor from Slot Car Corner has the same specs as a Slot.it 21.5K motor, it is double ended, comes with premium motor leads attached and costs $7.99. I broke in three Pirhana motors and they were all 23-24K RPMs at 12 volts.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> The Pirhana motor from Slot Car Corner has the same specs as a Slot.it 21.5K motor, it is double ended, comes with premium motor leads attached and costs $7.99. I broke in three Pirhana motors and they were all 23-24K RPMs at 12 volts.


what's out there, for adjustable length, 1/32 complete rolling chassis????
also, 1/43 as well???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a lot of them on ebay now under slotsrus67. there cheap, all work, just taking out of cars that were being beefed up.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For a very good adjustable length 1/32nd chassis try a Slot.it HRS or HRS 2 chassis. Those have motor pods and can be built as inline, sidewinder or anglewinder cars. Shoreline Model Raceways has a class based on that chassis and they have also been very popular with proxy racers.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> For a very good adjustable length 1/32nd chassis try a Slot.it HRS or HRS 2 chassis. Those have motor pods and can be built as inline, sidewinder or anglewinder cars. Shoreline Model Raceways has a class based on that chassis and they have also been very popular with proxy racers.


any links 2 dealers on these???
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I would expect that anyone that has 1/32nd stuff would carry the HRS chassis. You could try Slot Car Corner, Fantasy World or Professor Motor. My article on tuning 1/32nd cars has a list of suppliers with clickable links at the end. Drop me a PM with your e-mail address and I will send you a copy.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> I would expect that anyone that has 1/32nd stuff would carry the HRS chassis. You could try Slot Car Corner, Fantasy World or Professor Motor. My article on tuning 1/32nd cars has a list of suppliers with clickable links at the end. Drop me a PM with your e-mail address and I will send you a copy.


TY :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of the cheap motors that you can find do not have copper/graphite brushes and may not last very long. The Piranha motors from Slot Car Corner are rated at 21.5K, but all of the ones that I have tested were good for over 23K at 12 volts. The motors are double ended and come with silicone coated leads. They are a great deal at $7.99.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

One more thing about the Pirhana motor, there was a 24 hour race at Area 51 in Storrs CT recently. The Pirhana was the spec motor for the race. Area 51 is a 130 foot 5 lane track. All of the cars had the same top speed on the 18 foot straightaway and all five of the cars made it through the race without motor problems.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Rich Dumas said:


> The Pirhana motor from Slot Car Corner has the same specs as a Slot.it 21.5K motor, it is double ended, comes with premium motor leads attached and costs $7.99. I broke in three Pirhana motors and they were all 23-24K RPMs at 12 volts.


This is a great option!


----------



## smithspeedway (Nov 5, 2005)

There are lots of FK130 and S can motors available for around $10 or less. - http://slotcarhotrod.com/parts.html


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey all,

I have found ARTIN 1/43 variable setting front wheel holes chassis & upgrade to ARTIN 1/32 wheels/tires to be great start off points ..
just trim front/back & sides as needed... going for LESS than $ 10 complete w/ shipping.. see on Ebay; 123caveman...
here's an Eldon 1/32 chassis with 1/32 Artin wheels/tires....







Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------

